# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی خودمونی و دقیق رشته شیمی...

## 86ali.z

*..سلام..

رشته شیمی در سطح کارشناسی به بررسی و مطالعه اجمالی ترکیب، ساختار و ویژگیهای ماده و همچنین کنترل آزمایشگاهی فرآیندهای شیمیایی میپردازد.

رشته شیمی دارای دو بخش علم شیمی و صنایع شیمی است:

علم شیمی به عنوان یکی از علوم پایه زیربنای علوم مختلفی مثل بیولوژی،**بیوتکنولوژی، پزشکی، دندانپزشکی،**
**داروسازی* *و رشته های متعدد مهندسی است.

اما صنایع شیمیایی عبارت است از صنایعی که در آنها واکنش شیمیایی انجام میگیرد؛ یعنی اقسام مواد اولیه تبدیل به محصولات جدید میگردد که خواص این محصولات تا حدودی با مواد اولیه متفاوت است.

رشته شیمی دارای دو گرایش محض و کاربردی است.
در گرایش محض مبنای کار، علم شیمی است و دانشجو درباره چهار گرایش اصلی علم شیمی که عبارتند از: شیمی آلی، معدنی، تجزیه و شیمی فیزیک دروسی را مطالعه میکند.

درشیمی کاربردی دروس پایه شیمی کمترمطالعه میشود و دانشجو یکسری از دروس مربوط به مهندسی شیمی مثل اصول صنایع شیمیایی و تصفیه آب و فاضلاب را میگذراند.
فارغ التحصیل شیمی محض در شروع یک فعالیت صنعتی نقش دارد چرا که راهکارهای تئوریک ساخت یک ماده را ارائه میدهد ویک فارغ التحصیل شیمی کاربردی هم طراحی نیمه صنعتی ماده موردنظر را ارائه میدهد.

**تواناییهای لازم* *

شیمی تلفیقی از مهارت هایذهنی و استدلالی است و اگر کسی بخواهد در این رشته موفق گردد، باید در هر دو زمینه توانمند باشد.**که قدرت استدلال بیش از قدرت حافظه در این رشته اهمیت دارد.**
 دانشجوی شیمی لازم است در دروس ریاضی، شیمی و فیزیک قوی باشد و رشته شیمی را دوست بدارد، یعنی از مطالعه درس شیمی لذت ببرد.
گفتنی است که رشته شیمی از بین داوطلبان گروه ریاضی و فنی و علوم تجربی دانشجو میپذیرد.

**موقعیت شغلی در ایران**

تعدادی از فارغالتحصیلان شیمی جذب صنایع شیمیایی مختلف مثل صنایع رنگ سازی، چرم سازی، پتروشیمی، مواد غذایی، لوازم بهداشتیو آرایشی میشوند و در بخش آزمایشگاههای کنترل کیفیت محصولات شیمیایی یا واحد تولید آنها کار میکنند.در تمام صنایع احتیاج بهفارغ التحصیلان شیمی داریم تا مواد اولیه را با توجه به استانداردهای جهانی بررسی کرده و رد یا قبول بکنند.

درسهای این رشته در طول تحصیل

دروس مشترک در گرایشهای شیمی: ریاضی عمومی، فیزیک پایه، شیمی عمومی، معادلات دیفرانسیل، شیمی آلی، شیمی تجزیه ،شیمی تجزیه دستگاهی، شیمی فیزیک، شیمی معدنی، زبان تخصصی شیمی، کاربرد طیف سنجی در شیمی آلی، جداسازی و شناسائی ترکیبات آلی،مبانی کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی، روش استفاده از متون علمی شیمی، کارگاه یا شیشه گری.
**
**دروس تخصصی گرایش شیمی محض**:* اصول صنایع شیمیایی، شیمی آلی فلزی، مبانی شیمی کوانتومی، گرافیک و نقشه خوانی، شیمی فیزیک آلی، طیف سنج مولکولی.*

دروس تخصصی گرایش شیمی کاربردی: کارگاه یا شیشه گری، گرافیک و نقشه خوانی، اصول محاسبات شیمی صنعتی، شیمی صنعتی،کارآموزی تابستانی، گزارش نویسی و سمینار، اصول تصفیه آب و پسابهای صنعتی، خوردگی فلزات.


the end


*

----------


## _Bahar_

درآمد این رشته چطوره؟

----------


## kimiagar

> درآمد این رشته چطوره؟


کلهم رشته های علوم پایه افتضاحه
بین رشته های علوم پایه فقط واسه شیمی کار هس اونم تعریفی نداره
خیلی ها بیکارن
شیمی دانشگاه زمین تا آسمون با دبیرستان فرق داره
خیلی فرق داره و سخت هس

----------


## _Bahar_

> کلهم رشته های علوم پایه افتضاحه
> بین رشته های علوم پایه فقط واسه شیمی کار هس اونم تعریفی نداره
> خیلی ها بیکارن
> شیمی دانشگاه زمین تا آسمون با دبیرستان فرق داره
> خیلی فرق داره و سخت هس


ممنون :Yahoo (81):

----------


## aliram1998

رشته شیمی خیلی رشته با کلاس و خوبیه ولی تو ایران با این رشته ادم هیچی نمیشه

----------


## 86ali.z

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط enok


آخه شیمیم شدرشته که براش تاپیک بزنی


ی عده این رشترو دوس دارن.
از این به بعد خواستم تایپیک بزنم قبلش با شما مشورت میکنم*

----------


## vahidz771

والا شیمی خیلی رشته خوبی هست ، خیلی هم درس جذابیه ، فقط یه حسی میگه این شیمی کنکورو بخونم و کنکور بدم دیگه تا عمر دارم سمتش نمیرم ، رشتمم یجوری میزنم که به هیچ وجه من الوجوه اپلیسیلونی با شیمی ارتباط نداشته باشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------

